# Hard to turn over ??



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Hello MIMB, 
Ok I got my wheeler put back together and it is fine with the cylinder and head . Now my problem is it is having a problem with turning over with the Spark Plug in . Any idea's will help .. 

Now mind yall .. 

The bike is piped , and cammed and bored over .50 . Cylinder has been decked and so has head .. Starter has been rebuilt and has a new starter bendix .. 

any help is very much appriacted . I'd like to ride possibly in alto for the haloween ride . 

Thanks,
Popoemtfire


----------



## Polaris425

It would seem to me that it should be a little harder to turn w/ the plug in, since the air inside the cylinder wouldnt have anywhere to go and can't escape, your compressing that air in there.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Well i know that .. But my problem is .. it has a hard time turning over it wont even turn over fast enough for me to fire it up .. I am wondering it i can make a make shift pull rope . to pull start it ..


----------



## Polaris425

Oh I got you I thought you were trying to turn it over by hand. My bad. 

Maybe battery is weak then?


----------



## Rack High

Sounds like a weak battery or a dragging starter. Are these starters shimmed? Maybe the starter teeth are engaging too deep?


----------



## Roboquad

see if it turns faster with a charge box on it (LIL X-TRA), battery will also keep it from idle properly if not working right. I'm having issues with my idle keeps changing. the book says an old battery can do this.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Well i have had my battery fully charged . Truck battery jumping it. and still will not turn over efficently .. Starter is practically new .. Just rebuilt it .


----------



## monsterbrute750

I had the same problem when I rebuilt a Raptor with high compression JE piston and Hot Cam. It would only start by pulling with another 4 wheeler when cold. Once it warmed up it would start with the battery, but only if you rocked the bike to get the piston in the downward position. You couldn't give it any gas because with the compression ratio it couldn't combust the fuel.


----------



## byrd

im running 11.5:1 on my 750 brute and its hard to crank when i set it up for a awhile, it sounds like it rolls over so slow but i choke it and stuff a rag in my snorkel and pump the gas for a lil bit then jus hold the start button and let it role and role and role but she ends up cranking every time without killing the battery


----------



## monsterbrute750

That is how my Raptor was. Full choke, but don't give it any gas..roll and roll..then hit !! If you were lucky...LOL !! If not, hook a strap to it and pull......


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

umm i cant pull start a polaris .. if so please let me know


----------



## Roboquad

should have bought......nah it's to easy. have you checked to see if your starter is getting the full amount of juice from the bat? just thinking out loud. strange, wish I knew more about your bike.sorry


----------



## Polaris425

You cant pull start an automatic? Hmm... I guess I've never tried.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

I have never seen it done and never hear of it being done . I am getting very very annoyed with my bike though ..


----------



## Eight

Um what do yo mean you can't pull start it. I've pulled started ours a couple times and it fired right up.


----------



## Polaris425

Not with the pull-rope start, like, pulling it to start it... Like w/ a manual hold it between gears get it moving hit the starter & drop the gear.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Ok guys she has turned over and started today .. she runs good anyone know what the valve cleance is so I can adjust the valves


----------



## Eight

Good to hear. I didn't know what y'all meant about trying to pull start it. Valve clearence should be in the manual.


----------

